# What bullet?



## Buck_ Hunter (Feb 14, 2012)

I just got a .270 and was wounderin what bullet y'all would suggest what grain, ballistics, or whatever


----------



## aaronious45 (Dec 15, 2011)

Barnes make great bullets... Thats what i hunt with in 357... In 270 (havent used one in a while) always used a good ole silver tip 130g.


----------



## Barry Cole (Oct 3, 2007)

Nosler Partition...


----------



## bigbulls (Mar 12, 2008)

If it's just for deer than really any bullet will do just fine.

I start with the cheapest, plane jane, lead bullet and go from there. If the cheapest gives you the accuracy you are looking for then stop there and go hunting.

Remington corelokt, Federal blue box, Winchester power points, Federal fusion, etc... They will all kill any deer from the smallest Florida buck to the biggest Canada buck.


----------



## rufus1138 (Oct 29, 2012)

+1 for nosler....I also like hornaday....I'd have to get into my loading manual but it all depends on what u want it to do...and what twist your barrel is


----------



## bobinbusan (Feb 16, 2010)

As long as it is in the 130 grain range, cause that was why the 270 was made for the 130 grain:thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## deersniper270 (Apr 29, 2009)

Winchester Power Points 130gr. put deer down and at a great price. Been using them for 9 years now.


----------



## mekell (Sep 27, 2007)

*.270*

I all ways used a 130gn Hornady sp. Liked to load it with 56.0 gns of IMR 4350. Never had a whit tail or a mule deer stake more than a step or two. Shocking power was great.

Having said that, if I were still hunting I would like to try the Barnes.


----------



## Outside9 (Apr 30, 2008)

deersniper270 said:


> Winchester Power Points 130gr. put deer down and at a great price. Been using them for 9 years now.


Yep!

I used these in the 150 grain for years and loved them. The rifle is my spare now, but this year I dropped down to the 130. Great price and great bullets.


----------



## Telum Pisces (Sep 27, 2007)

bigbulls said:


> If it's just for deer than really any bullet will do just fine.
> 
> I start with the cheapest, plane jane, lead bullet and go from there. If the cheapest gives you the accuracy you are looking for then stop there and go hunting.
> 
> Remington corelokt, Federal blue box, Winchester power points, Federal fusion, etc... They will all kill any deer from the smallest Florida buck to the biggest Canada buck.


Agree with this. But if you like spending extra money to say that you shoot some fancy bullet at deer, then be my guest. I always try all the $20 per box rounds I can to see which one my gun like the best and just go with them. And no matter what anyone says on here, your gun will shoot different with certain bullets even if it's the same make and model as someone else. 

Asking what bullet people like is like asking whether someone like Chevy or Ford (or other truck) around here. Everyone has an opinion and a reason why they like what they like. I just go with what works for me and the only way to do that is to try it out.


----------



## Tippin Slow (Nov 21, 2007)

I have two savage bolt action 270's. One really likes the 130 gr. Federal Fusion. And the other is partial to the 130 gr. Winchester Power Points. I also reload my own "premium ammo" and have found that one of the rifle's chamber is a tad longer and does well if I seat the bullet a little higher in the case. So many factors impact accuracy so their is no magic bullet that shoots great in all rifles. Buy 3 boxes of the readily available "cheap ammo" and several targets. Shoot your best 3 shot groups with each allowing time for the barrel to cool. One of them will probably shine above the other two. From there experiment until you find the load your gun likes. Make sure your scope is mounted securely and straight with horizontal bar dead level.


----------



## rufus1138 (Oct 29, 2012)

hey tippin a trick to try that i learned from the big bore guys in oklahoma is to take that rifle you mentioned has a slightly elongated chamber and mess with lower powder settings and seat the bullet farther down so it has a little bit of run before it meets the rifling, some guns like this others dont, but it was a big testing factor with our 45-70's, some rifles even liked having a bullet set high enough to pre engage into the rifling when the breech was closed, just food for thought, less powder doesnt necessarily mean a worse shot, you might find if the bullet has that free space and is slowed enough to keep it from slipping as it engages the rifling that it could tighten your groups. i know a few guys found that it did with their rifles.


----------



## Buck_ Hunter (Feb 14, 2012)

Thanks y'all I think I'm gonna stick with core lok I use them in the 30-06 and like them and they shoot good outta the .270 and their cheap so that's another plus


----------

